# Anchor point for shorter draw lengths



## alex_az (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi all, 

I bought my Mathew's v3 and got setup with a 26.5" draw length. I practice in my backyard almost every day and was suspecting my draw length was a bit too long. My index base knuckle was under and behind my ear lobe by about 1/2" and my sight housing had a large gap in my peep with eye being very close to the peep. I also kept my string in the inside of my nose. However, I was shooting very consistently (in my opinion) in the 20-40yd range. 

After watching and reading a lot about anchor points I began trying to anchor to the tip of my nose, corner of my mouth, and my knuckle in the crease of my jaw. This felt very awkward as I had to extend my bow hand slightly further away and bring my head back slightly to get my nose to touch. I figured I would try and get my bow changed to 26" drawn length (the smallest draw length on Mathew's v3 31).

I had the draw length changed and began trying to anchor the correct way I was reading about (tip of nose to string, etc.) and felt the same uncomfortable feeling as before. My lower back and obliques were fatiguing very fast, I was straining my neck to see through the peep, I could not shoot with both eyes open, I felt very unsteady and could not shoot a decent group at 20yds. 

I started reverting back to my old anchor point, inside of the nose, base knuckle under the ear and quickly saw that I was shooting good groups again. I moved my sight closer so that it filled in more of my peep sight and I might consider getting a slightly smaller peep sight. 

I know a lot of people say you should shoot with what your most co some comfortable and consistent with, so I am not really asking a specific question here. Just was hoping to get some input from others to see what they think or if anyone has experienced the same issues. For reference, I am about 5'8, fairly broad shouldered. Do shooters with shorter draw lengths experience similar issues I am wondering? 

Thanks for your feedback in advance.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

Too much going on here for me to be able to help you with. 

I recommend getting in contact with Padgett on here. He has been helping me with my form with good results. We does a good job at doing things step by step so you don't get overwhelmed


----------



## alex_az (Jun 8, 2021)

fgignac said:


> Too much going on here for me to be able to help you with.
> 
> I recommend getting in contact with Padgett on here. He has been helping me with my form with good results. We does a good job at doing things step by step so you don't get overwhelmed


Can you elaborate on what you mean by "Too much going on here"? This is not very helpful feedback.


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm gonna let you know that these guys that help you with form issues are gonna what a head to toe picture


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

You got some form issues to work out I would post a how's my form and get those sorted out. I'm sorry I can't be more help but there's some very knowledgeable people on here that will help you if you're open to it.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

alex_az said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by "Too much going on here"? This is not very helpful feedback.


I mean that there are adjustments that need to be made to your form before proper draw length can be found. So my way of being helpful is to point you toward someone I know who is very good at helping people develop their form. 

Padgett can help you better than I can. Get in touch with him. He will get you sorted out.


----------



## alex_az (Jun 8, 2021)

huntforfood703 said:


> I'm gonna let you know that these guys that help you with form issues are gonna what a head to toe picture


Ok will post a head-to-toe pic soon. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

Your bow arm is hyperextended and the crease of the elbow is straight up. Your arm should be straight but not over extended and you should rotate your grip on the bow so your knuckles are at a 45 degree (look at proper grip here). Then you can work on rotating your arm out of the way and so your elbow crease is close to perpendicular to the ground. If I shot like this, I'd hit my arm with the string all the time.


----------



## alex_az (Jun 8, 2021)

raisins said:


> Your bow arm is hyperextended and the crease of the elbow is straight up. Your arm should be straight but not over extended and you should rotate your grip on the bow so your knuckles are at a 45 degree (look at proper grip here). Then you can work on rotating your arm out of the way and so your elbow crease is close to perpendicular to the ground. If I shot like this, I'd hit my arm with the string all the time.


Thanks for the feedback. Maybe you could also check out my other post in this forum where I post some head to toe pictures from different angles. It is called "LH How's my Form - Compund".


----------

